# Potters ponds



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello everyone! I will be taking a camping trip to Potters ponds in a couple of weeks. I haven't ever been there before and I'm wondering if anybody would be able/willing to give me any advice on the camping and fishing in the area? Any pointers or do's & don'ts would be much appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

very nice place, campgrounds with toilets. take float tubes and cast to shore. canoes work well. very small ponds, you can get everywhere quick. you will pass mill flat resv on the way - larger boats work well there and continuing down the road joes valley which is a very large lake. if you want, from joes valley head up toward seeley creek, bout half way up a road takes you to petes pond, very nice to fly fish, bows and tigers. potters will have stocker rainbows. once on top of skyline at seeley creek, lots of small lakes and reservoirs. if you have a few days, would try em all. ferron, blue, emeral and more. most within 30 miles and it makes a nice drive and diversion.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The ponds themselves aren't much to sing about, but you might find some holdovers that will be up to about 17 inches if you're lucky.

I caught a tiger out of there once.

Like Kingfisher mentioned, it's not alone out there. Plenty of other water is nearby and you can squish in quite a few in a day's time.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks everybody for the tips. We'll be in the area for 5 days so I plan to know the area a lot better by the time I return home.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

I was just going to post a question on Potters Pond for the weekend when I seen this post. I hope that you don’t mind me piggy backing on your post.
My boy turns 10 on Friday and is begging his old man to take him camping/fishing. I thought that I would take him to Potters Pond this weekend in preparation for a scout camp out that I have planned for next weekend. I would like the boys to be able to catch a couple fish on lures and/or flies. Any suggestions on flies that are currently working at Potters? 

400bull


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

small spinners/spoons. gold jakes. flys - renegade, brown and black wooly buggers. these fish aint smart, nearly all stockers - just start flingin stuff till you see what sticks. worms and powerbait are used all over there.


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Like kingfisher said they'll hit just about anything on the ponds. Its a great place to take kids.---good luck


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Kingfisher that sounds like a great & easy 3-4 day trip you suggested, I'm definitely going to do a nice little camping/fishing trip up there sometime. Keep info on the area coming guys


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

for those who have not been there, this is the general area. in pic 1 you can see part of the campground and an outhouse in the background. in pic 2, the ponds are just out of view to the left, but there is part of the campground just to the right as well... very nice little place.[attachment=1:3gx9h1c4]potters1.jpg[/attachment:3gx9h1c4][attachment=0:3gx9h1c4]potters2.jpg[/attachment:3gx9h1c4]


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

you know, i just got thinking about how many little ponds there are close to potters that one could try...
huntington
miller flat
cleveland
electric lake
joes valley
petes hole
grassy resv
john august
loggers fork
jet fox - never caught a fish out of here and no sign of much fishing
duck fork
harmonica lake
ferron resv
rush lake
willow lake
deep lake
emery resv
emerald
island
henningson
julius flat - never caught a fish out of here either
brush lake
spinners.
not a bad little list and more than enough for a weeks camp trip.
good luck and tight lines.


----------

